# Whats the best flea treatment for puppy?



## rachezz (Feb 19, 2010)

Whats the best flea treatment for a 3 month old Chi mix? It's really hard to look for any fleas because she is black, but she itches like crazy, mainly around her neck. I just brought her home 4 days ago and cant see the vet till Tue. Any advice?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Doubtful that it is fleas unless you have seen them. If she has a collar on then she's prolly just getting used to it and that is a typical reaction to a collar for the first few weeks.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Pull the hair at the base of the tail forward and if you see or feel and dark reddish, gritty specks, she has fleas. 

If she has fleas, I am not sure what to suggest. The vets have the safest and most effective stuff. Little good to say about the stuff from Walmart. I have heard of good results from a flea comb. 

You can pick up Frontline OTC and I think it is OK for 3 month olds, but many report it isn't as effective as it once was. Check the directions.


----------



## rachezz (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Wet a paper towel and rub it above the base of her tail. If it turns pink or red you pup has fleas (flea feces is blood). You can buy frontline from your vet before the appointment. They can sell you one dose if you not sure you want a three pack.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

The paper towel should do the same thing as I suggested, the sure way to tell if it is fleas.


----------



## Cierra'sMom (Feb 21, 2010)

Frontline is good and safe for 3 month olds. Do not use meds that you can buy in a grocery store, they are NOT safe. No one regulates them and they can put anything they want into the meds and on the packaging. I have heard of dogs having seizures as a result of Hartz and other grocery store flea meds. You can use dawn dish soap to give her a bath and it will kill all fleas that are on her, but it wont prevent their certain return - that's where the Frontline comes in. (You can also try advantage, advantix, sentinal and revolution - anything the vet has should be fine).


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

i don't think there is going to be any safe way for treatment of such a small puppy, better is to wait for sometime and when she grows older then look for some treatment.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I prefer Advantage for the little ones....Frontline is waterproof so if they have a reaction you can't wash it off, but Advantage will wash off. 

A flea comb and a cup of soapy water is low-tech but very effective and very safe. Not terribly fun with a big, thick coated dog but certainly do-able with a Chi. Just comb the fleas off and knock them into the cup where they drown....taa-daa!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

!dogbreeds said:


> i don't think there is going to be any safe way for treatment of such a small puppy, better is to wait for sometime and when she grows older then look for some treatment.


We are talking a 3 months old, and something to get it by to next week until the OP can get it to the vet. Once it is verified that it is fleas, there are a number of products labeled as safe after 6-8 weeks. Trouble is, Frontline is the only one I would trust to be safe and be available before the vet visit.


----------

